# Tattoo Kit.



## Scag (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey im really intrested in tattooing and im pretty artistic (so i have been told) im looking at starting tatooing as a hobby and try to further it into a career, im looking at picking up one of those tattoo kits of Ebay for $200-$500 the only prob is they are from China does anyone have any experience in these or un trust worthy also and advice or links on getting started info needed.

Thanks.


----------



## mickousley (Oct 18, 2007)

contact inkslinger in the members list his a tattoist


----------



## PremierPythons (Oct 18, 2007)

Whatever you do, don't go for any that that Cameroonian couple who study rare birds are offering...


----------



## bitey (Oct 18, 2007)

There is a great place near brisbane where I buy all my tat gear from called TAT-2-SUPPLY its in clontarf they sell to the public anything from ac kits starting around $450 up to pro lab kits costing an arm and a leg , they also frieght. I think


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 18, 2007)

Are you looking for people to tattoo for experience? I will volunteer my body for tattooing


----------



## nightowl (Oct 18, 2007)

I bought one of those Chinese kits a few months ago and haven't had any issues with it yet. Although the machines don't last long apparently. Be sure to join a couple of good tattoo forums like Needle Jack or Tattoo Freaks and get some good tips and information on Hygiene, Machine setups, techniques, etc and buy plenty of grapefruits to practice on! Oh yeah, get some good inks instead of the crap that comes with the kits!


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Oct 18, 2007)

Great! Another backyarder!!

I remember the good old days when they were few and far between.

Before you go buying a "tat kit"... why don't you learn about skin penetration, sterilizing, health department laws and diseases that can quite easily be spread without the use of autoclaves? 

If you are serious about becoming a tattoo artist, then go into every studio and show your portfolio of your art and ask if they would be interested in taking you on as an apprentice.

Leave the art of marking people for *life* to the professionals!

GRAPEFRUITS????????? please don't tell me that you actually put a needle in people!!!!

What on earth do grapefruits and human skin have in common??


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/690490.html


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 18, 2007)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> Great! Another backyarder!!
> 
> I remember the good old days when they were few and far between.
> 
> ...



I agree mate I also remember why they were few and far between
As to those cheap kits may be fine if you know what you are doing but no instruction on how to tune them, not to mention that the geometry is crap.


----------



## nightowl (Oct 18, 2007)

and you have experience in tattooing Grumpy? Grapefruits are commonly used to practice tattooing, as well as pig skin and 'practice skins' that are available on ebay....as I said in my previous post..._"get some good tips and information on Hygiene, Machine setups, techniques, etc"


_


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey thinking of buying one of those cheap probe kits for sexing snakes
Anyone want to volunteer their snakes for me to practice on:shock: 




mickousley said:


> contact inkslinger in the members list his a tattoist


Cheers but I am a she

http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/690490.html
They are machines not guns dont fire bullets


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 18, 2007)

You may have to watch if the power suplly is suitable for aussie use to.
And a dc kit would probably be preferable.


----------



## mickousley (Oct 18, 2007)

found this on Aussie pet link
Mick



Posted by Darkside (Sydney, NSW) on 18-Oct-07 06:57 PM AEST 
To reply to this advertisement email [email protected]

Hi, i am wishing to swap my tattoo gear for python/s of interest.Prefer Sydney area.
It has only been used 3 times for small tattoos (no it didn't hurt) just don't have the time to pursue this anymore. This will make and save you money.
The items are as follows:
*1 power cord
*1 foot pedal
*1 clip cord
*1 power source
*approx' 90 ink caps' 
*approx 80 paddle pop sticks
*approx 90 rubber grommets to hold needles to the gun
*1 liner gun 
*1 shader gun
*2 ink tubes
*Nearly 100 sheets of spirit carbon paper
*1 full40z bottle of grey ink
*1 full bottle of black ink
*6 small bottles ink,blue,white,yellow,green,black(used) and red.These are full but starting to turn as they have been sitting a while
*5 3 liner round needles
*2 7 round shader needles
*38 5 liner round needles
*20 14 shader round needles
*36 1 liner round needles
*18 7 liner round needles
*19 3 shader round needles
The needles are in sterile blister packs, but expired in April.
The only thing wrong with this is the adjustable bar on the top to adjust speed/pressure comes loose.this has been overcome by wrapping a rubber band tightly around it.they can be purchased on eBay for $10.

This cost me over $600 ( i don't expect to recover that) and i would like to swap for diamond hatchlings Or Anteresia species pairs or may swap for other snakes of interest.Please no time wasters.In Sydney prefered.

Licenced snakes are a must and i would like to see your licence as you will mine.
Please no sick or injured animals or hybrids and no snakes that you have to do some weird voodoo dance and chant just to get it to eat.
Thanks


----------



## mickousley (Oct 18, 2007)

sorry i did no that just a slip of the finger



Inkslinger said:


> Cheers but I am a she
> 
> http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/sale/690490.html
> They are machines not guns dont fire bullets


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 18, 2007)

The ebay kits are crap don't get one. get to know a tattooist and they will look after you.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 18, 2007)

GSXR_Boy said:


> You may have to watch if the power suplly is suitable for aussie use to.
> And a dc kit would probably be preferable.



Why would that be???


----------



## bitey (Oct 18, 2007)

Just to clear it up for you 
AC = alternating curent
DC = direct curent
I use DC for my outlining and sometimes fill and always use AC for shading, but thats just the way i do it each to their own.
Sorry if I spell curent wrong.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Oct 18, 2007)

nightowl said:


> and you have experience in tattooing Grumpy? Grapefruits are commonly used to practice tattooing, as well as pig skin and 'practice skins' that are available on ebay....as I said in my previous post..._"get some good tips and information on Hygiene, Machine setups, techniques, etc"_


 
Yes!!! I own my own Tattoo Studio!! I did my 4 year apprentership, and I've been tattooing for 10 years!! Grapefruits may be wonderful for those backyarders that have no idea what they are doing. Yes pigskin is used.. only a certain part of the skin mind you.. and is NOTHING like the real thing anyway. Any apprentice uses pigskin for their first 1 maybe 2 attempts to get used to what a machine feels like in the hand!!

If you don't know what you are talking about... then don't tell others what they should do. It is people like you that make this a dangerous place. Sit in a studio for a week, and see how many individuals are *scared* for life by people who *think *that they can tattoo, because they bought a cheap ass piece of crap off eBay.



> I agree mate I also remember why they were few and far between
> As to those cheap kits may be fine if you know what you are doing but no instruction on how to tune them, not to mention that the geometry is crap.


 
LOL I'm glad you got my point on that... just can't say too much in an open forum!!


</IMG>
</IMG>


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 18, 2007)

I was being sarcastic (re DC machine) I have been tattooing for thirty years now partner 33 years,

The only thing those do it yourself kits do is give us more work fixing the crap the "Scratcher" behind the machine creates:evil:


----------



## Australis (Oct 18, 2007)

** Shudders **

Many "scratch" tattoos on the way.


----------



## nightowl (Oct 18, 2007)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> Yes!!! I own my own Tattoo Studio!! I did my 4 year apprentership, and I've been tattooing for 10 years!! Grapefruits may be wonderful for those backyarders that have no idea what they are doing. Yes pigskin is used.. only a certain part of the skin mind you.. and is NOTHING like the real thing anyway. Any apprentice uses pigskin for their first 1 maybe 2 attempts to get used to what a machine feels like in the hand!!
> 
> If you don't know what you are talking about... then don't tell others what they should do. It is people like you that make this a dangerous place. Sit in a studio for a week, and see how many individuals are *scared* for life by people who *think *that they can tattoo, because they bought a cheap ass piece of crap off eBay.



And there is plenty of people who work in tattoo studios that shouldn't be to! I have seen plenty of work done by "pro's" that look just as bad as a scratchers work! Just because you're in a shop doesn't mean your work is better than every scratcher out there. 

Gone are the days where people make machines out of guitar strings and hair dryer motors, using drawing ink! These days it is far easier to access information from the net regarding equipment setups, techniques, etc and heaps of disposable needles, tubes, etc available. If someone has a bit upstairs they can study and learn the art easier than was possible just 10 years ago. 

I agree there are plenty of people destroying other's skin but there are genuine people having a go that do not have access to a decent studio to cut their teeth. You don't know me or how long I have tattooed for, just as I didn't know you and the fact you work in a studio. For that I apologise.

Cheers


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 18, 2007)

Hate Backyarders Scratchers, they get away with murder because they are not professionals and if you as a customer have a complaint there is no come back as they are not health department approved except in very rare circumstances where they are running a legit business from home, but of course they wouldnt be refered to as a backyarder then

In 30years never heard of Grapefruit tattooing pig skin bic lighters potatoes and the new skins yes. but grape fruit nope


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 18, 2007)

mate if your intrested my family can give u a try ( at our tatoo shop) pm me if intrested


----------



## Renee (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey Grumpy, (sorry to take over your thread Scag) do you know of any good tattooists on the Goldy?


----------



## bitey (Oct 18, 2007)

Renee said:


> Hey Grumpy, (sorry to take over your thread Scag) do you know of any good tattooists on the Goldy?


Tony Ranger is a damn fine artist imo who works that way 
But then again im just a backyarder doing scratch tats :lol:


----------



## raptor (Oct 18, 2007)

Scag said:


> Hey im really intrested in tattooing and im pretty artistic (so i have been told) im looking at starting tatooing as a hobby and try to further it into a career, im looking at picking up one of those tattoo kits of Ebay for $200-$500 the only prob is they are from China does anyone have any experience in these or un trust worthy also and advice or links on getting started info needed.
> 
> Thanks.



Normally I try my hardest to refrain from being negative, but I had to weigh in on this one. I've been tattooing professionally for 34 years, am internationally recognised & won more awards than I need to have laying around gathering dust. I normally hate to blow my own trumpet, but I figure getting that out front first up will eliminate any "who are you to say that" type replies.

I'm really interested in spray-painting. I've never done it before, but can I come round & paint your $100k show car? Can I shave the frets on your '53 Gretch White Falcon? That's what you're suggesting. Here's a couple of pertinant questions before you even think about picking up a machine:
1: How is Hep C transmitted?
2: What letter Hepatitis are we up to now?
3: What temp/pressure should your autoclave be set on, & how long do you need to run it at a minimum?
4: Your current client has fainted, & is going into convulsions, as well as showing signs of cyanosis. What do you do?
Cant answer them? Then you shouldn't be tattooing. I have done courses in micro-biology, anatomy, first aid, art, & communicable diseases. I also have the certification to prove it. The Chinese "Butcher your friends kits" are paperweights, nothing more. They come disassembled: can you assemble & tune them? Do you know enough about tattoo machine geometry to tell the liner from the shader? The above points are just SOME of the reasons that tattooing is so damned hard to get into. We've gone without, been exploited for years to learn this stuff, & all for the safety of our clients.
Grapefruits/pigskin etc does not scab or heal, so how do you learn anything other than how to hopefully draw a straight line? I remember the bad old days when backyarders got their hands broken or firebombed, & although I'm glad we've become civilised nowdays, I get irate about instant do-it-yourself scratchers out their destroying the image & reputation of a trade we've fought all our lives to improve or make respectable. Put your time in & do the hard yards like the rest of us, I didn't devote my life to a trade so that every man & his dog can jump on the bandwagon for a free ride.

I've vented.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 18, 2007)

bitey said:


> Tony Ranger is a damn fine artist imo who works that way
> But then again im just a backyarder doing scratch tats :lol:




Yes he is and not a scratcher at all


----------



## Renee (Oct 18, 2007)

Just looked at his website, looks very proffessional. Not sure what I want yet! OK please continue your argument on backyarders, I'm done now! Hehehehe


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Oct 18, 2007)

Apology accepted.

As tattoo artists, my husband and I are always striving to do better. I think every artist does. We don't think that we are Gods! In my opinion... there is always someone out there better than us. If you don't have that higher level to strive for, you become stagnant, and in this industry, you just can't let that happen. 

I know there are some brilliant artists out there. Most of the time, the decent backyarders don't want to work in a studio. They usually prefer to have their 9-5, get their wages, and then tattoo in their spare time for cash or goods. They don't want to put in the long days and full weeks that it takes to be a professional in a studio. And before I get flamed for it, I am not saying that every backyarder thinks this way. This is just what I have found most of the time. 

If you are as good as you say you are.. and no, I am not doubting you... then what is your reasoning for not working legitimately in a studio? Is it the fact, that no matter how good you are you still have to go through the apprenticeship? No.. I'm not being a smartass, I would really like to know why someone with your said skill, doesn't work in a studio.


----------



## Renee (Oct 18, 2007)

Raptor, I don't think Scag was suggesting practicing on every man and his dog. Maybe he (sorry, or she) wants to pick up a kit so that they can learn how. Dont shoot Scag down in flames just because it's your life passion! Maybe Scag wants to become a tattoo artist too!


----------



## Renee (Oct 18, 2007)

My two cents worth


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Oct 18, 2007)

*Renee*, there are heaps of great tattoo artists on the Gold Coast. And yes Tony is a great artist. Any artist in Skin Effects is great.. they've earned their spots!

*Raptor*..... I bow to the master!! You have just said almost word for word what my husband and I were just saying. Thankyou, you have saved me from all that typing. I have seen so many threads on this site about tattooing at home, and I have shut my mouth. I just couldn't any longer. IMO.. enough is enough, and I thank you and Inkslinger for coming out with me tonight.


----------



## Renee (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool Grumpy, thanks for that!


----------



## nightowl (Oct 18, 2007)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> Apology accepted.
> 
> As tattoo artists, my husband and I are always striving to do better. I think every artist does. We don't think that we are Gods! In my opinion... there is always someone out there better than us. If you don't have that higher level to strive for, you become stagnant, and in this industry, you just can't let that happen.
> 
> ...



Thank you for accepting my apology 

Basically it's like this;

Back in the early 90's I wanted to start tattooing. I live in a small country town that doesn't have a local studio and the nearest one was about 110km away and run by the Commanchero MC. I asked there for an apprenticeship and was literally thrown out of the place for "picking his brain". I started scratching on myself and a couple of friends to get some 'self taught' experience and after getting the confidence (and some better ink) I did a few small freehand jobs on other people. In about '97 I was visiting relo's in Liverpool and was offered a job at Dutchies after showing them some of my artwork (Flash, not actual tattoos), but had a young family at the time and couldn't afford to move there AND pay for my apprenticeship. I took a break from tattooing for a while (personal problems) and earlier this year was offered a job tattooing in a new local studio called Ink-Credible, which is run by the Rebels MC. I talked to Raptor and Inkslinger about the job and they gave me some good advice. Plus after finding out what another guy went through, losing his equipment and having his families lives threatened at gun point, I decided not to join the shop. 

So to this day I figure it is safer around here to be a musician! :lol:


----------



## firedream (Oct 18, 2007)

Just to add from my experience.
I have two half sleeves along with a couple of odd ones elsewhere. I went to a tattooist from a shop who had been tattooing for 10+ years. He was totally crap.tattoos are 3 years old and you can't tell what they are at all. Wish i knew more then.
After researching tattooists more and knowing an owner of a shop i have found an excellent tattoosit who did 90% of my sleeves and he is clean and absolutely a great tattooist. I also am interested in tattooing but after all the time i spent in a tattoo shop and seeing people come in with crap work that has to be covered some like the ones i hate (not done by my new tattooist) i would never start as a backyarder. You don't really have to anymore there are so many shops out there looking for talented artists become an apprentice learn from people with years of expeirence you don't really want to tattoo someone and then wreck their skin because if you end up becoming a pro that one crap job could come back to haunt you. From my own personal opinion it doesn't matter how well you can draw as long as you can shade. my crap tattoos look like a colour in picture my new tattooist is excellent at shading and it makes a huge difference. all i say don't wreck your tattoo career before it starts find a tattoosit you regard as great, sell yourself (art folio) get an aprenticship and learn from the best. Good luck.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 18, 2007)

1, No such thing as an apprenticeship
2. It is in house training


----------



## raptor (Oct 19, 2007)

Renee said:


> Raptor, I don't think Scag was suggesting practicing on every man and his dog. Maybe he (sorry, or she) wants to pick up a kit so that they can learn how. Dont shoot Scag down in flames just because it's your life passion! Maybe Scag wants to become a tattoo artist too!



I didn't say that Scag was practicing on every man & his dog. I basically said that I'm jack of ebay making it so easy for every man & his dog to become an "instant tattooist". Yep, tattooing IS my life's passion. In fact, if it's not EVERY tattooist's passion they shouldn't be doing it. Passion is the reason the standard of tattoos is as high as it is today. Without it there'd be no drive to go one better, & we'd all still be getting the same old crappy 40's hearts & anchors. When I started there were no ads in magazines where to get equipment. A good friend of the family was a tattooist of long standing & he told me "Find out where to get the gear from & I'll teach you anything you want to know". That's how they checked your dedication then. It took me 3 years just to find out where to get hold of some pretty ordinary machines. I'm not saying that Scag doesn't really want to be a tattoo artist. I kind of hope he does. What I am saying is that IF he does, show the dedication that the trade demands, not just take pot luck on ebay & hope for the best.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 19, 2007)

Bloody bogans! :lol:


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Oct 19, 2007)

Well said Raptor. As a tattooist, you have to love what you do. It's not just a "job". You have to put your heart and soul into every piece that walks out the door, and it's not just for reputation sake either. I want my clients to walk out of the studio in winter, wanting to wear a singlet. I want them to be proud of the art that they carry, just as I want to be proud of it. It took a long time and a dam lot of effort to get where we are, and it is infuriating to see someone pick up a machine and think that they are a tattooist. 

Scrag, if you are serious about becoming a tattooist, then don't buy some cheap crap off ebay. Go to studios and find out exactly what an apprenticeship involves. If you still want to be an artist, and you are willing to do the hard yards, you will be thrilled when you can buy your first machine. You may even be lucky enough like I was, and your mentor may surprise you with your first as a reward for all your hard work. I still have that machine. I don't use it any more, but it is my pride and joy.... I *earned* it!!


----------



## nightowl (Oct 19, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> 1, No such thing as an apprenticeship
> 2. It is in house training



I realise this mate, but when the guy in Dutchies offered me a job he said he would teach me like an apprenticeship BUT I had to pay for the privilege. At the time I couldn't afford to uproot my family and move to Sydney then pay him to teach me the art.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 19, 2007)

I've known blokes in their sheds with more artistic talent and a better hand than alot of the artists I've been to. I have been butchered by 3 seperate tattooists on 3 seperate occasions, all were well known and highly recomended. 1 in Tamworth, 1 in Sydney and 1 on the Goldcoast(a mates uncle too). I won't name then in here but if anyone wants to know who they are pm me.

While I can understand why those who have built their profession, reputation and studio on years of hard work don't want backyarders taking away paying work, butchering people giving the industry a bad reputation etc I can also understand that there are those who love tattooing but not the crap that sometimes comes with studios.

I've spent alot of time in studios in Canberra and know quite a few tattooists and I've seen what goes on inside after hours, what goes on out the back away from the customers. 

I wouldn't want to run a public business if every few day 5 blokes walked through the door, took what they wanted and told me how they wanted my shop to run.

And as for the backyarders in the past getting hands broken, firebombed etc, its still happening.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Oct 19, 2007)

I can understand that Lucas. That is why my hubby and I are Independent!! I don't agree with any of the BS that is usually associated with the industry. We had to work dam hard to establish a reputation for ourselves, to prove to the community that we are a family business. 
We are totally against drugs, and we don't drink... so don't even think about bringing that anywhere near my studio! We had a regular client that threatened to go elsewhere if he couldn't have his beer while getting work done.. I showed him where the door was. He decided that he would prefer to have good work and no alcohol.
And yes, there are way too many people claiming to be artists because they work from a studio, that should never have been allowed to pick up a machine. That is why I tell everyone.. do your homework. Check out the reputation of a particular artist. Look at their photos, and watch them work. Don't just walk in and sit down. Most people spend more time buying a TV that will only last a few years, than they do researching the tattoo that will last them a lifetime!!

And Nightowl.. we don't charge for an apprenticeship... just your time and a lot of hard work.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 19, 2007)

The point is no matter how good the bloke in the shed,caravan,bus etc is if he / she is not registered and something does go wrong you don't have a leg to stand on.

Home tattooist who are registered are consider professional not scratchers!! If these guys mentioned are so good why aren't they tattooing legitimately? What have they got to hide?


----------



## Lucas (Oct 19, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> The point is no matter how good the bloke in the shed,caravan,bus etc is if he / she is not registered and something does go wrong you don't have a leg to stand on.
> 
> Home tattooist who are registered are consider professional not scratchers!! If these guys mentioned are so good why aren't they tattooing legitimately? What have they got to hide?



What is required for registration with the PTAA?


----------



## Lucas (Oct 19, 2007)

Who is Raptor? Wouldn't be Kiwi Kim by chance?


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 19, 2007)

Lucas said:


> What is required for registration with the PTAA?



Money and sucking up to Patsy! Rego with them means NOTHING I am talking about health dept registration.

By theyt way have been members off and on since the PTAA inception more off now due to the politics involved.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 19, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> Money and sucking up to Patsy! Rego with them means NOTHING I am talking about health dept registration.
> 
> By theyt way have been members off and on since the PTAA inception more off now due to the politics involved.



So they are really smoke and mirrors.....

Good to know.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 19, 2007)

Lucas said:


> Who is Raptor? Wouldn't be Kiwi Kim by chance?



No Raptor is a Guy and not an addict!!

Well while we are dropping names here heard of?

Pete Davidson
Norm Collett
Wally Hammond
Billy Furness
Danny Robinson
Nutz
Dick Reynolds
John Entwistle
Frank Thompson

and lets us not forget Samuel O'Reilly how may scratchers backyarders know who he is?


----------



## Lucas (Oct 19, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> No Raptor is a Guy and not an addict!!


----------



## Lucas (Oct 19, 2007)

Just assumed he was a she and kiwi-ish due to the avatar. I thought I was putting two and two together but I think I was putting two and seven together.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 19, 2007)

Lucas said:


> Just assumed he was a she and kiwi-ish due to the avatar. I thought I was putting two and two together but I think I was putting two and seven together.



Youre not wrong mate last time I looked my:shock: partner was a bloke and Scottish


----------



## Lucas (Oct 19, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> Well while we are dropping names here heard of?
> 
> Pete Davidson
> Norm Collett
> ...



Who are these blokes? A few of the names ring a bell but not much mare than that.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 19, 2007)

Lucas said:


> Who are these blokes? A few of the names ring a bell but not much mare than that.



Any Tattoo Artist worth their salt would know


----------



## Bill07 (Oct 19, 2007)

they are tattooists!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hmmmm


----------



## Lucas (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm not an artist, nor am I claiming to be an artist. My only claim is many hours in many chairs.:lol:

I was just wondering if they were names to avoid.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 19, 2007)

Lucas said:


> I'm not an artist, nor am I claiming to be an artist. My only claim is many hours in many chairs.:lol:
> 
> I was just wondering if they were names to avoid.



Nope not name to avoid quiet the contrary


----------



## Lucas (Oct 19, 2007)

So they know what they're doing then. :lol:


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Oct 19, 2007)

Most definitely! And there are quite a few more that could be added to the list!
And then there is the _other_ list, but I'm not into slander, so I won't open that barrel of fish!!!

I don't know Raptor personally, or Inkslinger for that matter, but just reading what they have to say would steer me in the complete opposite direction from Kiwi Kim!! And that's without even considering their talent!! Check out their website.


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 19, 2007)

Back in my younger days all my mates either tattoo'd themselves or had someone else with as much art skill as a drunken monkey have a crack, Luckily for me I resisted the temptation to have a permanent reminder of youth "smeared" on my body. Hep C anyone! 2 of my mates got just that, My advise would be to do your research either in a tattoo parlour or pose this question in one of the many tattoo websites. I wouldn't want to be first in the chair with a self-taught practitioner.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Oct 19, 2007)

"Touche"


----------



## firedream (Oct 19, 2007)

can i just add 
JOSH from foothills Tattoo Studio Byford W.A. excellent artist. if i had more money i would be covered.


----------



## Scag (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok im you have all scared me, i think its time to get out the phone book and start calling around. I have always been intrested i just turned 18 and got some work done, more in the drawing book, i love all aspects of tattooing the History, Traditions, Art form. My parents are not that supportive of they idea i mean that love tatts they have a few themselves but they think its just a "faze" and job prospects are going to be slim in the future.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## mertle (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah I actually was interested in an apprenticeship here in SA but the shops are run by bikers or the clubs, i'm not wanting to go near that sort of thing so unfortunately I miss out on something I would love to do.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 19, 2007)

You want it bad enough it WILL happen tattooing is something your born to.

In this day and age, there is an increased awareness of infection control in the tattoo studio environment. Both artist and consumer are adapting to today’s standard of health and safety through education. To become a Professional Tattooist, it helps to have an artistic background. It is imperative you be educated in health; specifically blood born pathogens.

 Nowadays there are more health hazards. You need to take precautions against spreading diseases. We’re talking about deadly organisms that can be present without you ever suspecting them! For example, 20 years ago there were only 4 known sexually transmitted diseases, today there are 28! Skin is a host or carrier to many potentially harmful bacteria. Tattooing opens this barrier and makes you susceptible to greater risks.

 The general consensus of professional tattooists is that an apprenticeship is the best way to learn this trade and the best way to prevent stupid, costly mistakes in a highly technical and many faceted industry. Especially the obvious danger of health risks to operator and client when inexperience is involved. When looking for an artist to teach tattooing, you should follow the same criteria for finding an artist to tattoo you. Good luck!!

[FONT=Tahoma, Arial]With the advent of many communicable diseases, some fatal, it has become necessary to institute certain isolation and sterilization procedures in the tattoo process to assure the public of a safe, risk-free tattoo. The following advice has been prepared by professional tattooists working with local, state and national health authorities. 

*1.* Always insist that you see your tattooist sets up a new needle & tube .

*2.* Be certain you see your tattooist pour a new ink supply into a new disposable container. 

*3.* Make sure your artist puts on a new pair of disposable gloves before setting up tubes, needles and ink supplies. 

*4.* Satisfy yourself that the shop furnishings & tattooist are clean & orderly in appearance.

*5.* Feel free to question the tattooist as to any of his sterile procedures & isolation techniques. Take time to observe them at work & do not hesitate to inquire about their experience & qualifications in the tattoo field. 

*6.* If the tattooist is qualified professional, they will have no problem complying with standards above & beyond these simple guidelines. 

*7.* If the artist or studio does not appear up to these standards or if they become evasive when questioned, seek out a professional tattooist.[/FONT]


----------



## raptor (Oct 19, 2007)

Scag said:


> Ok im you have all scared me, i think its time to get out the phone book and start calling around. I have always been intrested i just turned 18 and got some work done, more in the drawing book, i love all aspects of tattooing the History, Traditions, Art form. My parents are not that supportive of they idea i mean that love tatts they have a few themselves but they think its just a "faze" and job prospects are going to be slim in the future.
> 
> Thanks for all the advice.



Scag, it was certainly not my intention to scare you off. However, I think it is essential to point out to any budding artist exactly what's involved in our trade. Look at it this way: would you consider getting yourself a job on a construction site, looking at the biggest crane there & thinking "that looks like fun: I reckon I could drive that"? You'd be an accident waiting to happen. Our game is no different. If you make the wrong mistake, you could well end up dead. And so could someone who trusted you. Tattooing is a lifetime commitment, & speaking personally, I find it a very satifying trade from an emotional point of view. Like any job, the pay is good if you put in the hours & effort, even if it does tend to be seasonal. On the negative side, there's no sickpay or holiday pay, there's backstabbing & politics. There's stress & exhaustion. For me, the good far outweighs the bad. If you find work in a studio that maintains ethics & values, & stick to those ideals, you'll have a job you love, that will take you anywhere in the world you wish to go. Start off the way you wish to continue, & you'll get the reputation that you earn.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 19, 2007)

what tattooists in sydney are the best
would like peoples opinions


----------



## Lucas (Oct 19, 2007)

NOT Tony Cohen @ The Illustrated man!!!!:evil:


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Oct 19, 2007)

*Inkslinger & Raptor*...... If you are ever in Armidale, stop in. Hubby and I would love to shake your hands and have a coffee. It's great to hear that the passion and love of the art is still alive. We've met so many "artists" where it is just a job, or they are in it purely for the dollar.

My husband has said a million times, "that if he won lotto tomorrow, he would do this for free, he's just lucky that his passion feeds his kids". 

I suppose we are a couple of the lucky ones... we do what we love, and we do it side by side. As they say, when you enjoy what you do... it's never a 'job'.


----------



## _Jas_ (Oct 19, 2007)

Best tattooist i'v seen from Sydney is Trevor Bennett, use to tattoo from Wicked ink Penrith but has since left.



 PiMp said:


> what tattooists in sydney are the best
> would like peoples opinions


----------



## raptor (Oct 20, 2007)

Jeff Rhodes @ St.Marys


----------



## tsbjd (Oct 20, 2007)

Morgan at Richmond, NSW if you can wait for the booking time.

Also who does Jeff rhodes tattoo for at St Mary's thanks Raptor?


----------



## Jen (Oct 20, 2007)

Anyone recommend a tattooist near newcastle? Sorry to hijack.


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 20, 2007)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> *Inkslinger & Raptor*...... If you are ever in Armidale, stop in. Hubby and I would love to shake your hands and have a coffee. It's great to hear that the passion and love of the art is still alive. We've met so many "artists" where it is just a job, or they are in it purely for the dollar.
> 
> My husband has said a million times, "that if he won lotto tomorrow, he would do this for free, he's just lucky that his passion feeds his kids".
> 
> I suppose we are a couple of the lucky ones... we do what we love, and we do it side by side. As they say, when you enjoy what you do... it's never a 'job'.



Same if you are ever in Frankston

Heres a pic of the new shop mascot if you have had a look at our website it will make sense.


----------



## raptor (Oct 21, 2007)

tsbj said:


> Morgan at Richmond, NSW if you can wait for the booking time.
> 
> Also who does Jeff rhodes tattoo for at St Mary's thanks Raptor?



I've been out of touch with Jeff for some time, but last I heard, his own studio "Stingers"


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 21, 2007)

If you wanna tattoo kit ebay are selling them go check them out and start practising maybe on a dummy....


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 21, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> If you wanna tattoo kit ebay are selling them go check them out and start practising maybe on a dummy....



Sounds like the first question in the thread:shock:


----------



## raptor (Oct 21, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> If you wanna tattoo kit ebay are selling them go check them out and start practising maybe on a dummy....



Oh, here we go again. It's like deja vu or something. Yep, by all means, buy a "butcher your mates" kit, start carving up future ex-friends & killing each other off. It just proves Darwin's theory of natural selection. Scag got the point of this thread, you seem to have slept through it.


----------



## firedragon (Oct 21, 2007)

PiMp said:


> what tattooists in sydney are the best
> would like peoples opinions


Kiwi Kim used to be in newtown when i hung in nsw, not sure if they're still there but they were good


----------



## firedragon (Oct 21, 2007)

Aussie Python Lover said:


> If you wanna tattoo kit ebay are selling them go check them out and start practising maybe on a dummy....


LOL Yes i was the dummy once now it's costing me $280 a session to have them removed and they were done with a home made tattoo gun.. Yes a real dumb dummy i was.
Good luck with the tattoo quest scaq.. Do you have any pics of some artwork


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 21, 2007)

firedragon said:


> LOL Yes i was the dummy once now it's costing me $280 a session to have them removed and they were done with a home made tattoo gun.. Yes a real dumb dummy i was.
> Good luck with the tattoo quest scaq.. Do you have any pics of some artwork[/quote
> 
> I would like to see pics of the removals and what type of laser are they using?
> Cheers]


----------



## firedragon (Oct 21, 2007)

I've only had 2 sessions so far i can notice a little difference, I think it's a ?Ruby Q? laser, he did tell me but i can't remember


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 21, 2007)

firedragon said:


> I've only had 2 sessions so far i can notice a little difference, I think it's a ?Ruby Q? laser, he did tell me but i can't remember




Has he spoken to you about how long before you can expose the lasered areas to the sun?

Reason I'm asking is I have seen very little laser work that did not end up looking like a bad burn scar.


----------



## firedragon (Oct 21, 2007)

Inkslinger these are the dodgy ones. I do need to add i had these done 15 yrs ago and they were not done by bitey, he was going to do cover ups for them but i opted to have them off instead. The light scar on the bottom of heart & rose is from me many years ago..
Yes i asked him about scaring. He told me the ones that scar is because the person didnt know what they were doing and had the lazer up too high, he has also used this lazer to fix dodgey lazer jobs. he told me it's best to leave it out of the sun for the few days after it. And man it's painful, hurts more than a tattoo and itches for days after which is normal. If you like i will show you again after a few more.


----------



## steve6610 (Oct 21, 2007)

i don't know much about tatts, i have a few, but wouldn't it be easier to get a cover up? as i said, i don't know much about tatts, i do know my brother inlaw got one he didn't like covered over with a new one?


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 22, 2007)

firedragon said:


> Inkslinger these are the dodgy ones. I do need to add i had these done 15 yrs ago and they were not done by bitey, he was going to do cover ups for them but i opted to have them off instead. The light scar on the bottom of heart & rose is from me many years ago..
> Yes i asked him about scaring. He told me the ones that scar is because the person didnt know what they were doing and had the lazer up too high, he has also used this lazer to fix dodgey lazer jobs. he told me it's best to leave it out of the sun for the few days after it. And man it's painful, hurts more than a tattoo and itches for days after which is normal. If you like i will show you again after a few more.



The removal is looking good but looking at the Tattoo I would have gone with a rebuild or a cover, less painful and dam site cheaper.


----------

